# MPO and MP?



## jwsteele (15 Dec 2005)

How come MPO's go to CAP but MP's just have to do BMQ and then MP school?  It sounds flawed to me.  Can someone clarify what the scoop is.


----------



## Redeye (15 Dec 2005)

Simple.  MPO is an officer trade, and virtually all Army officers to Common Army Phase (as well as certain other trades like Airfield Engineer).  It's part of being an officer to go on a leadership course.


----------



## mdh (15 Dec 2005)

Redeye's got it right - however the only thing you might be confusing MP with MPO is that there might some MPOs (officers) who are assigned to the air force or navy who would not undergo CAP because they are in different elements.


----------



## jwsteele (15 Dec 2005)

Ok I see, but if MPO's go to CAP for advanced combat training and all that good stuff how come MP's don't do a SQ course?  And the air force and navy elements have to do CAP as well if they are MPO.  What gives?


----------



## Redeye (15 Dec 2005)

mdh said:
			
		

> Redeye's got it right - however the only thing you might be confusing MP with MPO is that there might some MPOs (officers) who are assigned to the air force or navy who would not undergo CAP because they are in different elements.



That's not true any longer.  All MPOs regardless of branch do CAP now.  It's kind of weird to see air force blue berets at the School of Cool in Gagetown, and WOs flipping out about blue tshirts with combats, but it's that way now.  There are a few non-Army officer trades that now have CAP as a requirement.


----------



## rifleman (15 Dec 2005)

Engineer Officers take CAP regardless of Element as well


----------



## twizted (17 Dec 2005)

I'm a future MPO and did cap last years and it's a good thing, and it's true people look at you funny went you are air force.


----------



## mpo81 (10 Mar 2006)

mdh said:
			
		

> Redeye's got it right - however the only thing you might be confusing MP with MPO is that there might some MPOs (officers) who are assigned to the air force or navy who would not undergo CAP because they are in different elements.



Wrong (as MDH mentions) - I'm an Airforce MPO, and I did CAP when it was Phase II Infantry Common (around the turn of the century). The only MPO that I've seen *not* got on CAP are Naval MPO - but I think that's just because there hasn't been one yet that wasn't an NCM first. The staff (mostly 2 RCR) looked at my beret and the fact that I was the first AF MPO they'd seen on this crse and were a bit leery at first, until they realised that a 6'4", 245lb MPO can carry a ruck and lead a recce/section attack, not to mention march, with the best the Inf had to offer... it wasn't all that bad for me.

MPO81


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (10 Mar 2006)

Just to put in my 2 cents.  I was a navy NCM Master Seaman who is now going through UTPNCM and will be training to become a navy MPO.  I've been advised that I will have to do CAP as well.  From what Borden says, ALL of the three elements for MPO will do CAP.  Trust me, I'd be happy if I didn't have to because to be honest, I don't see the point.


----------



## mpo81 (11 Mar 2006)

SweetNavyJustice said:
			
		

> Just to put in my 2 cents.  I was a navy NCM Master Seaman who is now going through UTPNCM and will be training to become a navy MPO.  I've been advised that I will have to do CAP as well.  From what Borden says, ALL of the three elements for MPO will do CAP.  Trust me, I'd be happy if I didn't have to because to be honest, I don't see the point.



As I understand it, the idea is that it'll give us a fair understanding of how the army operates in the field, and how we should react as leaders. As MPO we work within each element - and deploy overseas - so it was seen as helpful/important in those regards, I guess. I'll let you know next year, when I get back from Afghanistan, how useful it was for me... 

MPO81


----------



## CombatMP265 (11 Mar 2006)

Reserve Army MPO here.
Been in 2 years and for myself I've done:
BMQ - mixed with Pte(R) and Ocdts
BOTP(R) - Was only a week long and just went over leadership theory, Battle Procedure, and Small Party tasks. 
CAP - Reg Force, In my opinion the real leadership course for reserves (The Reserve CAP is the same but can be done in mods). Regardless of trade I found here is were you see how an officer can conduct their troops under stress and prolonged field conditions. Not to undermine fellow Officers but some just "blanked out" during section attacks and Defensive raids. 

As for NCM's, Borden is somewhat tricky when loading people on courses. So we like to get troops on as soon as we can. You spend only 1 night in the field on the QL so there's not a huge liability risk. That way even eager BMQ only troops can attend. SQ while still important isn't the number one priority. Imagine doing BMQ and SQ one summer then having to wait 2 years for your Red beret. Crappy. Plus, Not having your red beret makes your chances for taskings quite reduced. Red berets almost always have precidence over BMQ/SQ troops in my unit. 

My 2 Cents


----------



## lawandorder (12 Mar 2006)

I completed my BMQ/SQ the summer of 05 and slated for QL3 summer of 06.
I waited 1 year for my red hat and will be glad to get it.  With out your Red hat you're not a much good in regards to MP'ing but can go out on taskings as helper monkey/driver.

as long as you have your 404's


----------



## DonaldMcL (6 Dec 2007)

Alright, I need a little bit of help here.

Going for my MPAC next week, and I'm really looking forward to it. My question is, what is the exact difference between the two? The website I find is very vague, and the recruiters are talking up MPO like nothing else. A good friend of mine is an MP in Halifax and states MPOs are basically the admin side of things and I'd more than likely end up just ordering supplies all the time.

Any truth to this? Also, if I pass the MPAC, think it'd be possible to request to be "downgraded" to a regular MP? 
By what I've been told, an MPO seems like something that would be an AMAZING job... when I'm 45. 

If anyone can shed some light, it'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Dec 2007)

LOCKED!

Someone didn't read their joining instructions.

This topic has been covered in detail before - Search will turn up what you want.


----------

